# How to



## vw erector (Mar 22, 2003)

Just needed to know the easiest way to remove windshield the car is an 81 rabbit convert


_Modified by vw erector at 11:18 PM 5-21-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

When I tried to remove the windshield on my 84 Cab, I cracked it. I'm assuming you want the glass out for paintwork? I would call a glass company to have it removed, then have them reinstall it later. I've usually paid around $75 for this (and they held onto the glass for me). It's far cheaper than a new windshield, and I don't get cut, either.


----------

